# Plumbers Chime -In



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Years you been plumbing?

22 Years


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

About 2 months now :lol:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

32 this month.


----------



## bobdog (Jul 4, 2007)

27.5 yrs.


----------



## Vabuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

on and off about 15 yrs.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 32 this month.


 
What actually do you do? I see you post in plumbing and HVAC? I am confused? Do you actually do both?

How can one specialize in plumbing and HVAC...


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> What actually do you do? I see you post in plumbing and HVAC? I am confused? Do you actually do both?
> 
> How can one specialize in plumbing and HVAC...


*Mechanical contractors do.*
*Alot of guys get their masters, then broaden their horizons with EPA certification for A/C...then even more with maybe electrical, building, engineering..etc.*
*I can't tell you how often I'm on a job and the customer asks me, "Would you mind taking a look at my ac while you're here?".*
*I lose out until I get the certification, but then there's that many more tools I need to carry around.*


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

18 years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> What actually do you do? I see you post in plumbing and HVAC? I am confused? Do you actually do both?
> 
> How can one specialize in plumbing and HVAC...


I am a union pipefitter in the United Association of Plumbers and Pipefitters, 21 years in mechanical contracting, plumbing before that. Grew up in a family plumbing-heating business. 
Not only do I install steam, hydronics, dx, and piping, I also install electromechanical and electronic controls and hardware and software. Benefit of being with a cross licensed company.

Right on Grumpy.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

started in the late 80`s off and on


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*"I'm not here to make money just love to Plumb"*

Been in plumbing for 11 years and still counting!:rockon:

I do catch myself smiling alot to keep my self from crying.:laughing:

Michael


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

I have been successfully using plumbing for about 50 years now!

Rich


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

41 years. Started in May of 1966, IIRC.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

16 years---Back in high school our science teacher was going to show us a film about the atom and put in the THREE STOOGES [ A PLUMBING WE WILL GO ] by mistake. I was hooked.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

24 years


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

10 long years, but I'm just a young buck so that's a third of my life. Every time a customer wants an older plumber I tell them I will send one, but don't be surprised when they call me for advice. No offense old timers if it were not for ya'll I would not be as great as I am in this short of time.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

PARA1 said:


> 16 years---Back in high school our science teacher was going to show us a film about the atom and put in the THREE STOOGES [ A PLUMBING WE WILL GO ] by mistake. I was hooked.:thumbsup:


honestly para!! in high school 16 years ago? Did you graduate at 25 or drop out at 25?


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

YUK YUK YUK, MMMMMMMM I resemble that remark !:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

The plumber said:


> 10 long years, but I'm just a young buck so that's a third of my life. Every time a customer wants an older plumber I tell them I will send one, but don't be surprised when they call me for advice. No offense old timers if it were not for ya'll I would not be as great as I am in this short of time.


 
What makes you so great? Looking at Paras post doesn't seem like you followed it.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What makes you so great? Looking at Paras post doesn't seem like you followed it.


*Can't speak fer anyone else, but you'd be one guy on this board I'd like to stay in the good graces of.*
*One of the first things I was taught, and I think most here would agree, was "You never know everything in this trade."*
*Self employed here, because one day the mrs said to me "What, are you afraid to go on your own?", so like an idiot I did, with a plan.*
*Hell, proved her wrong!*
*Being on my own, I've come to respect experience.*


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*GrumpyPlumber*

How long you been in buisness for? I went out on my own for a little while and started to fall behind on bills, I probaly could pushed through but with 2 young children I didn't want to sleep on the streets. I went back to work for a company and moonlight and weekend for my company until this economy improves a little. They mainly have me do all their custom homes and commercial work for them. As of last Friday: they are spose to move me into office this week to help them with esimating and running the custom home side. The superviser they have is a more multifamily and light commercial type of guy and gets lost on homes. (Sound kind of wierd to me?) I guess I'll ride this boat for a while and think about my future plans. I think in 08 I'll try a different direction with my buisness.

Michael


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*A few years now.*
*I knew when I started that it wouldn't be 9-5 mon - friday, I made that perfectly clear with the family.*
*If it's 5pm and we're eating and my phone rings..you guessed it...dinners off till the calls over.*
*When it's busy I'll work 16 hours 6 days a week if I have to and assume there's no more work for a month if the calls are coming in.*
*There's no such thing as extra money, if jr wants a newer model tv for his bedroom, he gets a paper route.*
*I know guys that will get a nice fat check off a boiler and blow it on new clothes, flat screen TV's...telling themselves they deserve some "bling", that theres more where that came from.*
*I think the rule is 5 years.*
*Most new businesses fail within the first 5..I'll stay hungry till then.*


----------



## Big P (Sep 27, 2007)

12 years, more if you count the summers in high school working for my father.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *A few years now.*


*Thought I'd clarify, thats self employed years.*
*Plumbing for about 14.*


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

> I think the rule is 5 years.
> Most new businesses fail within the first 5..I'll stay hungry till then.


90% in the first 2 years.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What makes you so great? Looking at Paras post doesn't seem like you followed it.


If you knew some of the "special" plumbers that I know you would think I'm great too.


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*Special?*

When I hear the word "special" I think of mentally challanged or handicap.

What do you mean by "special"?


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

Plumber said:


> When I hear the word "special" I think of mentally challanged or handicap.
> 
> What do you mean by "special"?


slow! You know those plumbers that have all the nicknames. Ol' red tag, the 40 year rookie, licensed handyman, card holder, the all american plumber, dem dare(dem dare plans were off). We all know them. I just strive not to be one


----------

